# When should I apply for Visa 485?



## someRandomGuy (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

*About me -* I graduated in December with a Bachelors degree in IT. As soon as the results came out, I gathered all the documents needed and applied for ACS skills assessment for 485. ACS got back to me with a positive response (Yay!) on Friday 8/01. I have all the other documents ready and certified like, a police check from India, IELTS with 7 bands in each section, etc. 

*The question -* My student visa expires on 15th March 2016, which gives me about 2 months from today. Should I apply for Temporary Graduate 485 straight away, or wait until March? What are the pros and cons of going either way? 

Thank you.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You may wish to apply for the 485 as soon as possible as the processing time can take 4 months and even longer. I had a colleague who waited close to 4 months for their 485 visa. You will of course be granted a bridging visa after your student visa expires, but if you need to travel while your 485 visa is pending, you'll have to apply for another bridging visa which permits you to travel (bridging visa B).

I suppose the 'down side' is that your 485 would expire sooner, but only by a few months and by then you'll probably be on (or about to be on) another visa (sponsored 457 or on some sort of PR route) if you intend to stay longer.


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

someRandomGuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> *About me -* I graduated in December with a Bachelors degree in IT. As soon as the results came out, I gathered all the documents needed and applied for ACS skills assessment for 485. ACS got back to me with a positive response (Yay!) on Friday 8/01. I have all the other documents ready and certified like, a police check from India, IELTS with 7 bands in each section, etc.
> 
> ...


Apply without any delays. The lesser duration spent on a bridging visa the better off you are. Take a look at the temporary graduate processing times per the DIBP here: Temporary graduate visa processing times


----------



## someRandomGuy (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I have decided to apply for 485 this week. Just getting some documents sorted out. Again, thanks heaps


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

someRandomGuy said:


> Thank you for your replies. I have decided to apply for 485 this week. Just getting some documents sorted out. Again, thanks heaps


Good luck


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,

Do we need skill assessment for applying under subclass 485?


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## Kalra Harvinder (Feb 7, 2016)

All the best...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mak89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need skill assessment for applying under subclass 485?


are you applying for Graduate Work stream or Post-Study work stream?


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

Post study work stream


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mak89 said:


> Post study work stream


No assessment required


----------



## mak89 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> No assessment required


Thanks


----------



## evagelialampiri (May 1, 2017)

Hi all,

does anyone know after you have your results from your phd thesis evaluation and everything is OK. How long until your student visa to expire?

Because I want to see how long I have to apply for 485 visa before my student visa expires!!


Thank you all in advance


----------



## randoMigrant (Aug 9, 2018)

someRandomGuy said:


> Hi,
> 
> *About me -* I graduated in December with a Bachelors degree in IT. As soon as the results came out, I gathered all the documents needed and applied for ACS skills assessment for 485. ACS got back to me with a positive response (Yay!) on Friday 8/01. I have all the other documents ready and certified like, a police check from India, IELTS with 7 bands in each section, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi, you said you graduated with a Bachelor in IT. Since you completed a bachelor degree, if I'm not wrong, you should've gone for the Post Study Stream, which requires no skill assessment.

Were you aware of this beforehand and deliberately chose to get the skill assessment? If you're still a regular user of this forum, do you wanna clarify?


----------

